# Doom3 Goes Gold!



## Flanjoo (Jul 15, 2004)

Taking advice from Mr. Hollenstead, I am starting a thread for everyone to go "w00t!" all at once! 

August 5th is the due date. But apparently the OSX version will be "Done when it's done." Damn. But at least they want to make sure we get just as polished a game as the PC users do.

What's that sound I hear? The sound of god-knows how many upgrades for my Mac?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 15, 2004)

I am very curious to hear about the hardware requirements for macs to run this game.. How will they squeeze all those DirectX effects to some OpenGl compatible port?


----------



## Flanjoo (Jul 15, 2004)

If it was any other company, I'd be worried about such things. But I've learned to have faith in Id over the years. So they'd better not let me down now!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 15, 2004)

I am also quite positive about a good port. But even in the pc world the hardware requirement is incredibly high, so that's why I am slightly concerned about the mac world too. A G5 as a good or even required hardware would be a slap into my face..


----------



## Flanjoo (Jul 16, 2004)

Same here. I don't think I'll be able to convince my wife to let me buy a G5 (I tried the, "But it's the coolest game ever made!" excuse to no avail) just now. She was annoyed when I got a Superdrive! Sheesh.


----------



## ex2bot (Jul 26, 2004)

I was doing a rough estimation of framrates that I should expect from Doom3 on my G5 w/ a Radeon 9600XT based on some benchmarks on new graphics hardware. I think my system will give me fps in the 20s. 

I don't think that is good news for G4 Macs.

Doug


----------



## chevy (Jul 26, 2004)

The new iMac may be built around Doom3: the minimal new iMac will be the minimal Doom3 machine !


----------



## btoth (Jul 26, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> I am very curious to hear about the hardware requirements for macs to run this game.. How will they squeeze all those DirectX effects to some OpenGl compatible port?



id games are OpenGL.



The hardware requirements are already available and aren't too bad considering what the game is.  I still plan on running it on my PC, but I'm sure it will be fine on a newer Mac (especially considering that it was first demoed on a Mac with a GeForce 3).


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 27, 2004)

btoth said:
			
		

> id games are OpenGL.
> 
> 
> 
> The hardware requirements are already available and aren't too bad considering what the game is.  I still plan on running it on my PC, but I'm sure it will be fine on a newer Mac (especially considering that it was first demoed on a Mac with a GeForce 3).


From what I have read, DoomIII supports both apis. However, for good performance and realistic graphics, they recommend a DirectX 9.0b compatible card. I don't want to give up on those effects, even though my graphic card does support such effects but not over opengl. That's why I was concerned about it..


----------



## Chazam (Jul 27, 2004)

If i own a G5 system by then I'll be waiting for that but i have a funny feeling I'll end up owning it on my X-Box first.......
Thats the only option i have at the moment. I cant wait tho!


----------



## a2daj (Jul 29, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> From what I have read, DoomIII supports both apis. However, for good performance and realistic graphics, they recommend a DirectX 9.0b compatible card. I don't want to give up on those effects, even though my graphic card does support such effects but not over opengl. That's why I was concerned about it..




Doom III is OpenGL only.  There's no Direct3D renderer in the Mac or PC version.  When requirements say a DirectX *.* compatible card, they're talking about hardware features, related to Direct3D APIs.  Those same hardware features can be made available to OpenGL.  So a DirectX 9.0b compatible card would have Pixel Shaders 2.0 in Direct 3D, but ARB Fragment Program or Fragment Shaders in OpenGL.  If a feature isn't part of the official OpenAL API then venders may make their own extension.  So the Radeon 8500 (not a DirectX 9 card) would use Text Fragment Programs for Pixel Shaders 1.4 while NVIDIA uses Register Combiners on their GeForce 3 and 4Ti cards.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Jul 29, 2004)

a lengthy hardware requirements article:
http://www2.hardocp.com/article.html?art=NjQ0

no mention of OSX or Linux made me nervous,  but everyone keeps saying that id will support them. crossing my fingers...


----------



## LoadRunner2 (Jul 30, 2004)

It's a pc web site, but this dose give me the idea of solitating idsoftware to do the same kind of thing for the os x vertion. HMmmm Hmmmm Beside if they haven't finished the develpment of the mac vertion it's kind of hard to tell you what you need to play doom III on the mac, but it is informative. BTW if you read id .plan files you'll find their still insiting that there is a mac vetion.


----------



## Flanjoo (Jul 31, 2004)

Yeah, they said it'll take a little while longer, but they want to make sure we get a version as finely tuned as the PC one.


----------



## LoadRunner2 (Jul 31, 2004)

lol if any one doesn't know the highest quality setting requires a 512 mb video card.


----------



## Viro (Aug 1, 2004)

Will it be out on the XBox?


----------



## Chazam (Aug 1, 2004)

Viro said:
			
		

> Will it be out on the XBox?


The XBOX version is due in "October" as far as i know!


----------



## Greystroke (Aug 3, 2004)

Chazam said:
			
		

> If i own a G5 system by then I'll be waiting for that but i have a funny feeling I'll end up owning it on my X-Box first.......
> Thats the only option i have at the moment. I cant wait tho!



I doubt I'll have the money to get Halo 2, Fable, DOOM3 and fix up a used PC my in-laws got for my wife and I, but if I fall into loads of cash I'd be picking it up on the 'Box.


----------

